# Game Thread, Knicks VS Bulls, Nov 28, 2006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From NBA.com:



> The Chicago Bulls and New York Knicks are both struggling on the court. A growing controversy between a key player and the coach may be giving each team an even bigger headache.
> 
> The teams meet Tuesday in Chicago for the second game of a home-and-home series.
> 
> ...


 @ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

New York Knicks 
Record: 5 - 10 (.333) 
Standings: Fourth, Atlantic 
At Home: 1 - 6 
At Road: 4 - 4 
Streak: L 1 
Chicago Bulls 
Record: 4 - 9 (.308) 
Standings: Fourth, Central 
At Home: 2 - 1 
At Road: 2 - 8 
Streak: W 1 


Season 
PPG: 98.9 Opp PPG: 100.8 
FG%: .449 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 40.9 
Season 
PPG: 96.9 Opp PPG: 97.5 
FG%: .449 Opp FG%: .468 
RPG: 40.3 Opp RPG: 41.2 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Crawford, J 15 17.3 2.7 3.2 
Curry, E 15 13.8 6.5 0.5 
Richardson, Q 15 13.7 6.4 2.3 
Francis, S 12 12.0 4.1 3.6 
Robinson, N 15 10.7 2.4 1.5 
Marbury, S 15 10.1 2.1 4.5 
Lee, D 15 9.9 9.2 1.4 
Frye, C 15 7.6 5.5 0.4 
Balkman, R 15 3.0 2.9 0.5 
James, J 5 2.6 1.0 0.0 
Rose, M 10 2.1 2.0 0.4 
Collins, M 9 1.0 0.4 0.0 
Cato, K 8 0.8 1.0 0.0 
Head Coach: Isiah Thomas 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Deng, L 13 18.6 5.8 2.1 
Hinrich, K 13 17.2 2.7 6.2 
Gordon, B 13 16.1 2.5 3.2 
Nocioni, A 13 14.2 5.9 1.2 
Duhon, C 13 7.5 1.8 3.2 
Wallace, B 13 5.5 9.2 1.8 
Allen, M 11 5.3 2.5 0.4 
Brown, P 12 4.9 4.5 0.3 
Sefolosha, T 12 4.3 1.9 0.9 
Thomas, T 9 2.7 2.6 0.3 
Barrett, A 1 2.0 1.0 2.0 
Griffin, A 6 2.0 1.3 1.2 
Khryapa, V 9 2.0 1.9 1.2 
Sweetney, M 4 1.8 1.8 0.8 
Head Coach: Scott Skiles

All this taken from: http://www.nba.com/games/20061128/NYKCHI/preview.html

Game is on CSN tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:devil2:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The USA Today preview:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores106/106332/NBA712491.htm



> Knicks-Bulls Preview
> 
> The Chicago Bulls and New York Knicks are both struggling on the court. A growing controversy between a key player and the coach may be giving each team an even bigger headache.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I called the Bulls front office to ask them about the use of Ben's image which included his headband and armbands.

They indicated they were in the process of making the necessary corrections and have sent me previews of the new marketing material. They were nice enough to send along the "new" Ben avatar.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr. T again._


*classic stuff T! you have mad skillz!*




was this one yours, or was it shabadoo's? can't recall.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr. T again._
> 
> 
> *classic stuff T! you have mad skillz!*
> ...


Ha! That ones funny, but definitely must be Shab's.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*hey bulls fans!*



you are going to LOVE this. per several posters over at realgm, guess what the *picture* is on the ticket for tonights game at the UC??

give up?

























i wish i were kidding.

ROCK THE FRO! LET IT FLY!! FIGHT THE LAW!!!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> *hey bulls fans!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Miz, who ya gonna believe - RealGM or the Bulls front office? I've been told this will be tonights "replacement" ticket.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:lol:


oh T!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr. T again.


Oh darn it, so need to remove that function as that post is surely worth it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Mr. T*, please do one of skiles with the fro headband?! 

_please!_


:bananallama:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm hoping all the players and coaching staff don a headband for this game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *Mr. T*, please do one of skiles with the fro headband?!
> 
> _please!_
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> *Mr. T*, please do one of skiles with the fro headband?!
> 
> _please!_
> 
> ...


My understanding is Jesse Jackson of the Rainbow Push Coalition has been brought in to diffuse the situation. 

Apparently Skiles was Giddy when he heard the news.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thank you *sham* and *T*. 

(a drink that goes with jam and bread)


:smilewink


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Those pics are awesome! :lol: 

sham and T, you :rock:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

This is fun. I may never get tired of this.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

color me very not happy.

MSG is showing NY Rangers Hockey. MSG2/FSNY (supposed to be showing Knicks/Bulls) is showing NY Islanders Hockey.

I won't get the game until 9:30 pm ET - JOINED IN PROGRESS (on MSG on my listing) as it's blacked out on the pass. can't even get it on the broadband thingy.

really happy about that $179 investment at this point. not. 

see you in an hour.


:sour:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lets go bulls! i can't wait for the game to start!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I think the Bulls get another W vs. one of their favorite punching bags the last few years. Too bad Jalen isn't still on their roster - that would make it a gimme.

Bulls 105
Bricks 90


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damn wallace isnt wearing a headband. skiles sucks ***


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is Wallace wearing cornrows?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Is this game ever going to start?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> damn wallace isnt wearing a headband. skiles sucks ***


i just don't see the rule being lifted, not with the way this team has started. if it gets lifted, it will just gain more attention from the media, and why paxson and skiles gave in etc. i think its just better to get it over with and move on. and maybe next year they can lift the rule.. but i dont see it happening this year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Is Wallace wearing cornrows?


yes, his rocking the rows.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshmallow man missed an easy dunk by going up soft instead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Curry is abusing Mr. wallace.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Is there a reason we are not getting Wallace involved with alley-oops? He appears to be looking for them, and it would really help to get him primed defensively.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damn wallace w the hustle and bucket


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Big Ben sounding impressive early on!
Deng is the FUTURE of this team! 
Bring Gordon on Skiles kick that Duhon out of the stadium


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Mr. Curry is abusing Mr. wallace.


Looks like Curry got abused on this last play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Looks like Curry got abused on this last play.


Yeah, Wallace did block his shot. Though Curry is 3-5 with the other miss being a missed layup that wasn't contested.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

keep up the controversy for big ben. his playing like a monster so far..

5 rebs, 3 pts, and 2 blks in 8 mins of play.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Yeah, Wallace did block his shot. Though Curry is 3-5 with the other miss being a missed layup that wasn't contested.


I was actually talking about the sequence where Wallace got 4 offensive rebounds and finally a layup.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Deng- 6 points, 3 rebounds, 1 block


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> I was actually talking about the sequence where Wallace got 4 offensive rebounds and finally a layup.


he actually only got 2 off rebs in that sequence of play. but it was a nice hustle play from him regardless, and a show of emotion with his fist pump afterwards. im liking what im seeing from him early..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> keep up the controversy for big ben. his playing like a monster so far..
> 
> 5 rebs, 3 pts, and 2 blks in 8 mins of play.


P.H (Post Headbandgate) 1-0
Before 3-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses his first two shots, thats not good. A sign of more misses to come.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng on the all star team. Vote one!!!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

7-25fg early. that won't get it done, even against the Knicks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks up by 2. 23-21. 

NY 50% and bulls 28%.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> 7-22fg early. that won't get it done, even against the Knicks.


When I look at the stats for the team for the season, the good things that stick out is the amount of assists, block, steals and low t/o we're getting.

The bad is the shooting
we're at 44% and that's with our two leader scorers well above that mark
Deng 18 points at 56%
and Hinrich 17 at 49%

Also our ft is at 70%


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> 7-25fg early. that won't get it done, even against the Knicks.


im actually encouraged by their play, they are playing assertive tonight. there shots just arn't falling so far.. but alot of their shots are missing in and out. but ben really has to find his groove..


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

why are the admins petey and truebluefan not showing in the user list .........setting yourself to invisible is`nt very accessible to the forum users ????


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ring it up gordon!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon has 8. Glad to see that. We need his scoring.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Im sorry but there is no way Gordon should be starting of the bench! If Hinrich can start and go 0-4 why not Ben\?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Gordon misses his first two shots, thats not good. A sign of more misses to come.


Nailed that one! :yay:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> why are the admins petey and truebluefan not showing in the user list .........setting yourself to invisible is`nt very accessible to the forum users ????


Anyone can do it. Not just us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Im sorry but there is no way Gordon should be starting of the bench! If Hinrich can start and go 0-4 why not Ben\?



You bring up a good point! Dont know the answer to that one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs are letting both teams play. No ticky tack calls tonight. I like it!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> You bring up a good point! Dont know the answer to that one.


I think this topic has been discussed a time or two! :yes: 

Anyway, good to see the offense come around in the 2nd quarter (or, at least that's what gamechannel is telling me).


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Well, Gordon just had an awful turnover. Hopefully he can grow out of those mistakes on the way to becoming a more complete player.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are starting to get their old sef defensive rythm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

curry didn't even bother to guard wallace and wallace ended up missing the layup. sheesh


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon just made a pretty amazing behind the back pass for the assist on Hinrich's last field goal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon just made a pretty amazing behind the back pass for the assist on Hinrich's last field goal.


Make that nocioni who hit the jumper.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think he's been watching tapes of Pete Maravich  .

edit: you can bet that Skiles didn't like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls ahead by 4 Nocioni giving us some scoring!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

deng with 3 fouls.

we need gordon to stay hot..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

C'mon bulls, this is the injured knicks further crippled by the 2 Cs further crippled by their GM/Coach and this is OUR HOUSE!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> C'mon bulls, this is the injured knicks further crippled by the 2 Cs further crippled by their GM/Coach and this is OUR HOUSE!


Thats true but we have to do better than 37% shooting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni is being guarded by Marbury. You'd think we could exploit that matchup.

Tyrus Thomas looks incredibly lost out there. And he gets yanked.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyrus comes in, does a bunch of things wrong, and sits down.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> C'mon bulls, this is the injured knicks further crippled by the 2 Cs further crippled by their GM/Coach and this is OUR HOUSE!


You forgot to mentioned earning of hundreds thousands dollars per hour


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas is dumb.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Thats true but we have to do better than 37% shooting.


Live by the jumper, die by the jumper. Seems like the easiest shots are _real_ close to the basket


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If the Knicks play _this_ hard every night they are easily a .500 team. They look terrific tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i think we slug this one out. i just like how we're playing with some heart and hustle, we're just not converting our shots.

i think hinrich and gordon carries this game for us tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

right now we just look slopy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh this is great. the thrashers and rangers are tied and now going into OT. great.

i'll be lucky to see the 4th quarter of knicks/bulls

boo MSG. BOOOO NBALP for not having this game on the chicago feed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> oh this is great. the thrashers and rangers are tied and now going into OT. great.
> 
> i'll be lucky to see the 4th quarter of knicks/bulls
> 
> boo MSG. BOOOO NBALP for not having this game on the chicago feed.


Rangers were heavily favored too.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> i think we slug this one out. i just like how we're playing with some heart and hustle, we're just not converting our shots.
> 
> i think hinrich and gordon carries this game for us tonight.


That will largely depend on the intelligence of our 3's and 4's. I remain completely dumbfounded at the ability of our forwards to completely ignore the hot hand sometimes in an attempt to get their FGA's up. Noc and Malik allen are notoriously guilty of this and tonight was no exception. Gordon scores 9 straight points and then Noc and Allen decide its time for him to "take over". The result? Gordon who was obviously hot, doesn't attempt another shot for 6 and a half ****ing minutes.

Ridiculous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malik goes down holding his knee after taking the charge on Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

shooting 35% we are lucky to be ahead


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Anyone can do it. Not just us.


obviously.........jesus....its like the blind leading the blind


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What is wrong with Sefolosha ?!… why he is not playing ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 1 at the half, and it's a knicks pace.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Malik goes down holding his knee after taking the charge on Curry.


That might actually improve ball movement.:yay:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

That play that hinrich broke down the d and had a clear lane to the basket but then passed on it to Duhon because curry was close, would be two points to someone that can elevate and take it to the rack, bulls need a finisher badly.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> oh this is great. the thrashers and rangers are tied and now going into OT. great.
> 
> i'll be lucky to see the 4th quarter of knicks/bulls
> 
> boo MSG. BOOOO NBALP for not having this game on the chicago feed.


:lol:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

absolutly laughable...got time to give a running commentary on a game that everybody is watching on tv but cant answer a pm in 6 days


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I just got back from spending 4 days in Chicago. It was amazingly crowded. I ate pizza at Lou Malnottis, then at Due's, and then at Ginos three straight days. I was there for a friend's wedding and to visit family for thanksgiving...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> What is wrong with Sefolosha ?!… why he is not playing ?


There aren't enough minutes to go around, and Skiles already wasted some on Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i want to say one thing about the first half. 

duhon needs to get benched. safolosha needs to play ahead of him. im not just saying because safalosha is the sexier choice of player to play, but because duhon has regressed so much. the first year, he was a good passer, good decision maker, and defender, the second season he even added a decent 3 point shot. this year, his defending is very poor, very slow, his decision making is awful, and his shot has evaporated into thin air.

skiles, stop coddling him. bench untill he gets it back atleast. and let safalosha play ahead of him...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thrashers win in OT 5-4

whooopeee!

just in time for halftime!

GO BULL!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> :lol:




not really that funny. but ok! :smilewink


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> There aren't enough minutes to go around, and Skiles already wasted some on Tyrus Thomas.


Thanks…I thoughts may be he is wearing a wrong type underwear or something 

I would like to see him playing with Gordon, when last one hot


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I hate games that the Crawford crew referees. In this case, they've apparently decided that Curry can stand in the lane as long as he likes on the offensive end -- 5 sec, 10 sec, whatever ... and play a one man zone under the basket on the defensive end. At least Kirk is not in foul trouble, which is their usual way of screwing the Bulls.

Tyrus Thomas looked awful in the few minutes he got to play. Probably won't see him in the second half. It's too bad, since he could provide effective weak side help on Curry if he knew what he was doing. Hinrich is also not playing well, looks like he ate too much leftover turkey this weekend.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i hate you guys, i really do.




:makeout:



anyway...

scottmay? are you getting the game yet? i just got it. finally.

and yes, i am a DIVA! 

boooYAH!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I hate games that the Crawford crew referees. In this case, they've apparently decided that Curry can stand in the lane as long as he likes on the offensive end -- 5 sec, 10 sec, whatever ... and play a one man zone under the basket on the defensive end. At least Kirk is not in foul trouble, which is their usual way of screwing the Bulls.
> 
> Tyrus Thomas looked awful in the few minutes he got to play. Probably won't see him in the second half. It's too bad, since he could provide effective weak side help on Curry if he knew what he was doing. Hinrich is also not playing well, looks like he ate too much leftover turkey this weekend.


They were saying that Hinrich has his thumb bandaged up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> absolutly laughable...got time to give a running commentary on a game that everybody is watching on tv but cant answer a pm in 6 days


6 Days? This is not the proper forum to talk about your complaints. Vbookie is! 

One pm is 4 days and if you look in vbookie I am trying to find out how wide spread it is. 

As for the second pm...again vbookie, not here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i hate you guys, i really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back from work a few minutes ago. We have Cablevision in Riverdale, so the game was put on an overflow channel. Next time this happens, check one of those "Metro" channels on Time Warner.

Why is this game so close?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am watching the hornets play the raptors, nesterovic with a nice bounce to bargnani? with the backdoor slam, bargnani? might be a player, TC has 15+ boards, hornets down 17 now after a three ball


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets thight in up ,thight in up guys!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls interior D, consists of guards taking charges, whatever works to compensate for their lack of size, also Hinrich needs to make that top of the k j.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i hate you guys, i really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miz, you were on League Pass and didn't get the game till just now?
That kind of sucks..
I was looking at getting DirecTV and LP when I get out of school here, but that's kind of a downer to hear, does that kind of stuff happen alot?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

1. Why is Wallace off? EDIT sorry i see hes on must of been live stat stuff up lol

2. Mr Skiles PLEASE get over yourself and play gordon more enough of this duhon business


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

With the bulls starting five consisting of Deng, Hinrich, Wallace, Duhon and Nocioni, they only have three legitimate scoring options and when Hinrich is not hitting his j, it is down to 2. Deng and Noci need to start avg, 20 pts a night to make this team a contender.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mike Breen and Frazier taking Wallace to task for Headbandgate.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Miz, you were on League Pass and didn't get the game till just now?
> That kind of sucks..
> I was looking at getting DirecTV and LP when I get out of school here, but that's kind of a downer to hear, does that kind of stuff happen alot?


no, it was blacked out on the pass cause the knicks are my "local" team. 

anyway, am getting it now on MSG.

nocioni oozing blood off the leg. eh, just a fleshwound.

what's up with kirk this game. knicks announcers are being kinda brutal. talking about headbandgate (coined by scottmay and now being used all over the place)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks are 14-23 from FTs. We really could be behind in this if they just made those.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

evalam23 said:


> With the bulls starting five consisting of Deng, Hinrich, Wallace, Duhon and Nocioni, they only have three legitimate scoring options and when Hinrich is not hitting his j, it is down to 2. Deng and Noci need to start avg, 20 pts a night to make this team a contender.


Hence why it is absolutly stupid to have gordon start off the bench . Duhon does nothing that we dont already have!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



those pictures are so clear.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

evalam23 said:


> I am watching the hornets play the raptors, nesterovic with a nice bounce to bargnani? with the backdoor slam, bargnani? might be a player, TC has 15+ boards, hornets down 17 now after a three ball


Bargnani is going to be really, really good. I've never seen a player his size with such excellent shooting ability.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

With the bulls being an outside shooting team boy it is really ugly when they can't make their shots, that was an ugly 3 ball deng just threw up there, that led to an easy two at the other end.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hahaahahahaha.

MSG showing kids in the crowd all sporting the headbands. then they show the ticket for tonight showing wallace with the headband.

:lol:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Bargnani is going to be really, really good. I've never seen a player his size with such excellent shooting ability.


He's a better shooter than Dirk?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we look very uninspired...that´s a pitty


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Disgusting display of offense at home.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon for 3 and the bulls tie it up at 59. Time out!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

When gordon is wide open like that he needs to shoot it everytime, it is when he tries to do too much makes him more inconsistent. Balkman had a nice baseline slam, bulls need an enforcer in the paint to stop those easy slams


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon! finally some life!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr.Potentual is killing us and Skiles looks absolutely stupid by not playing Gordon, Sefolosha and Sweets


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Duhon with a nice three ball, he needs to take an open look like that


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> He's a better shooter than Dirk?


Not yet. But he is taller -- the 6-10 is his old Euroleague height. He measured out at over 7-1 in shoes according to Chad Ford.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Points in the Paint NY38	Ch14 ?????


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Gordon has the elevation to pull up on Nate all day, and he is a lot better when pulls straight up in rhythm


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by three after 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 38 minutes, 17 boards, 2 blocks, 3-4 FG. New Orleans is not a good team without Peja.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least gordon is feeling..


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls96 said:


> Points in the Paint NY38	Ch14 ?????


The Bulls are small in the paint and in the backcourt it is going to be a tough year, bulls have to play with high intensity every night to compensate.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls bench 38-14 so far


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

No team in the league pumps in artificial noise entering the fourth quarter better than the Bulls. No one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler 38 minutes, 17 boards, 2 blocks, 3-4 FG. New Orleans is not a good team without Peja.


Not bad eh?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

scottmay - your new avatar just _slays_ me. :greatjob:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

evalam23 said:


> The Bulls are small in the paint and in the backcourt it is going to be a tough year, bulls have to play with high intensity every night to compensate.


This is exactly why we need to see Sweets at least 10 min/per game to “rent” the paint


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Gordon kind of ****ting the bed here a little bit.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

What was gordon doing right there, bulls need to trade either duhon or gordon, I believe bulls have no chance with one or the other as part of their 3 man rotation.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marbury traveled.

Gordon with back to back dumb turnovers, one turning into an and-one by Francis.

Hinrich with another miss.

Du with the big three.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

the knicks do not even look at curry, they should rotate it to him just to get the double team


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

where has noc dissapeared to? the cut on his leg wasn't that bad was it?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ugly game so far folks, but we are up by three...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sta-puft misses another layup, but draws the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry 22/8 against the $60M man


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Kirk's been dreadful tonight.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Curry is such a moron. This is year six in the league and he still dances around and makes little hand motions after half of his baskets like he's a freshman in college. God I don't miss that guy at all. For somebody as one dimensional as he, maybe he should spend less time dancing and more time learning how to pass out of a double team or rebounding.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need to play 6 minutes of good basketball


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Curry 22/8 against the $60M man


Curry, according to Pax, should be already dead after playing 27 minutes


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm glad to see Adrian Griffin's return has given us a lift


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Curry 22/8 against the $60M man


6-8 against 6-11 plus maybe 30 or 40 pounds that is a tough matchup.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Curry is such a moron. This is year six in the league and he still dances around and makes little hand motions after half of his baskets like he's a freshman in college. God I don't miss that guy at all. For somebody as one dimensional as he, maybe he should spend less time dancing and more time learning how to pass out of a double team or rebounding.


You sure spend a lot of time talking about him for a guy you don't miss :biggrin:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess I know why they do not pass it into curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

travel on Curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

88-80 Bulls


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler 38 minutes, 17 boards, 2 blocks, 3-4 FG. New Orleans is not a good team without Peja.


Good board numbers. However, the thing you need to realize is that Chandler is picking up alot of defensive boards from the 3 (Peja) and 4 (West, Rasual, etc.). We have some of the best rebounding 3's in the league in Deng / Noc. And of course Ben in the center. I'm glad he can be the center of attention there, but he is doing what he did here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown has played a nice game for us. We need him to do this more often.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> You sure spend a lot of time talking about him for a guy you don't miss :biggrin:


He just happen to notice his nonsense while watching my team play. Trust me, I avoid it if I can.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

well, this looks in the bag... it's nap time


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

96-83 Bulls


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Curry 22/8 against the $60M man


Curry is also a $60M man. 22 and 8 great on paper, but watching the game we know his influence is alot less.

Curry 13.8 ppg, 6.5 rpg in his breakout season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BIG MAC TIME!!*


and we have a streak people. 2 wins in a row. oh yeah. 



:lol:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

5-9! Tied for 8th seed and playoff spot!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

If duhon keeps shooting like that than bulls will be a better team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Game balls: Gordon, Duhon, Wallace, Brown. Good games by those four.

Nice to see the crowd react to Big Ben's play. 2 in a row. Let's flood the lockers with death metal and go on a run.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good be home. 

Count on Duhon to not have another 18 point night for AT LEAST a month.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 7px" align=left><TABLE class=knicksBar cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=playerStatTitle style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase" colSpan=15 height=20>
Box Score


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=pTitle style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#d2dbe7 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle bgColor=#d2dbe7 height=12><TD colSpan=3></TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Field Goals</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Rebounds</TD><TD colSpan=6></TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle bgColor=#d2dbe7 height=12><TD></TD><TD>pos</TD><TD>min</TD><TD>fgm-a</TD><TD>3pm-a</TD><TD>ftm-a</TD><TD>off</TD><TD>def</TD><TD>tot</TD><TD>ast</TD><TD>pf</TD><TD>st</TD><TD>to</TD><TD>bs</TD><TD>pts</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-1 align=left>S. Marbury</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>G</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>40:31</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>2-13</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>0-2</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>3-6</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>2</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>3</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>4</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>3</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>5</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>1</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-1>7</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-2 align=left>S. Francis</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>G</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>42:16</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>5-10</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>1-1</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>3-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>2</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>3</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>5</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>8</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>5</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>3</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>1</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-2>14</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-3 align=left>D. Lee</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>F</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>35:53</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>6-9</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>2-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>3</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>8</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>11</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>1</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>4</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>2</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>6</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>3</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-3>14</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-4 align=left>R. Balkman</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>F</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>23:07</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>3-6</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>0-2</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>5</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>5</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>5</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>3</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>1</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-4>6</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-5 align=left>E. Curry</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>C</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>39:35</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>10-15</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>4-8</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>7</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>8</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>4</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-5>24</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-6 align=left>J. Crawford</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-6></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>30:03</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>3-5</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>1-1</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>2-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>3</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>3</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>2</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>2</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-6>9</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-7 align=left>M. Rose</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-7></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>10:29</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>1-1</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>2</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>2</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>2</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>4</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-7>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-8 align=left>N. Robinson</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-8></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>10:28</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>1-5</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>0-3</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>3-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>2</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>2</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-8>5</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-9 align=left>J. James</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-9></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>06:16</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>1-3</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>1</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-9>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-10 align=left>M. Collins</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-10></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>01:22</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>1-2</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>1</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-10>2</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-11 align=left>K. Cato







</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-11></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>00:00</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>-</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>-</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>-</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-11>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-12 align=left>Q. Richardson







</TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-12></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>00:00</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>-</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>-</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>-</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-12>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_13 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-13 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-13></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_14 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-14 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-14></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_15 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-15 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-15></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_16 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-16 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-16></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_17 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-17 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-17></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_18 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-18 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-18></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_19 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-19 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-19></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_vtm_20 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_vtm-0020600207-20 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600207-20></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=15 height=7>







</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats align=middle><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right height=15>Total</TD><TD></TD><TD id=stat_min_vtm-0020600207>240</TD><TD id=stat_fg_vtm-0020600207>33-69</TD><TD id=stat_3p_vtm-0020600207>2-9</TD><TD id=stat_ft_vtm-0020600207>17-30</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_vtm-0020600207>8</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_vtm-0020600207>29</TD><TD id=stat_treb_vtm-0020600207>37</TD><TD id=stat_ast_vtm-0020600207>19</TD><TD id=stat_pf_vtm-0020600207>27</TD><TD id=stat_stl_vtm-0020600207>11</TD><TD id=stat_to_vtm-0020600207>22</TD><TD id=stat_blk_vtm-0020600207>6</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_vtm-0020600207>85</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats2 align=middle><TD colSpan=3 height=15></TD><TD id=bs_group_fgp_vtm align=middle>47.8%</TD><TD id=bs_group_3pp_vtm align=middle>22.2%</TD><TD id=bs_group_ftp_vtm align=middle>56.7%</TD><TD colSpan=4>Team Rebs: 9</TD><TD colSpan=5>Total TO: 23</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bullsBar style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=playerStatTitle style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase" colSpan=15 height=20>Bulls</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=pTitle style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#d2dbe7 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=1><TBODY><TR align=middle bgColor=#d2dbe7 height=12><TD colSpan=3></TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Field Goals</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Rebounds</TD><TD colSpan=6></TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=center; bgColor=#d2dbe7 height=12><TD></TD><TD>pos</TD><TD>min</TD><TD>fgm-a</TD><TD>3pm-a</TD><TD>ftm-a</TD><TD>off</TD><TD>def</TD><TD>tot</TD><TD>ast</TD><TD>pf</TD><TD>st</TD><TD>to</TD><TD>bs</TD><TD>pts</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-1 align=left>C. Duhon</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-1>G</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-1>36:57</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-1>6-10</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-1>3-5</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-1>2-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-1>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-1>4</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-1>4</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-1>4</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-1>4</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-1>3</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-1>2</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-1>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-1>17</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-2 align=left>K. Hinrich</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-2>G</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-2>33:40</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-2>4-11</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-2>1-3</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-2>4-5</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-2>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-2>4</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-2>5</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-2>6</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-2>4</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-2>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-2>4</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-2>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-2>13</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-3 align=left>L. Deng</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-3>F</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-3>28:47</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-3>4-11</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-3>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-3>4-4</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-3>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-3>8</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-3>9</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-3>3</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-3>4</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-3>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-3>1</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-3>1</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-3>12</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-4 align=left>A. Nocioni</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-4>F</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-4>19:18</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-4>4-11</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-4>1-1</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-4>1-2</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-4>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-4>1</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-4>2</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-4>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-4>2</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-4>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-4>2</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-4>2</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-4>10</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-5 align=left>B. Wallace</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-5>C</TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-5>38:33</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-5>3-6</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-5>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-5>2-5</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-5>6</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-5>6</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-5>12</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-5>2</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-5>2</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-5>2</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-5>3</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-5>2</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-5>8</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-6 align=left>B. Gordon</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-6></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-6>34:24</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-6>8-18</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-6>2-6</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-6>5-6</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-6>2</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-6>2</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-6>6</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-6>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-6>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-6>3</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-6>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-6>23</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-7 align=left>P. Brown</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-7></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-7>27:20</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-7>6-9</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-7>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-7>2-2</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-7>5</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-7>3</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-7>8</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-7>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-7>3</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-7>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-7>2</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-7>1</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-7>14</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-8 align=left>M. Allen</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-8></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-8>11:40</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-8>2-6</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-8>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-8>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-8>2</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-8>3</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-8>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-8>1</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-8>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-8>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-8>4</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-9 align=left>T. Thomas</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-9></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-9>03:33</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0-1</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-9>1</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-9>1</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-9>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-10 align=left>A. Griffin</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-10></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-10>03:04</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0-1</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-10>2</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-10>2</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-10>2</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-10>1</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-10>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-11 align=left>V. Khryapa</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-11></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-11>01:22</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-11>1</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-11>1</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-11>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-12 align=left>T. Sefolosha</TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-12></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-12>01:22</TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0-0</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-12>1</TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-12>0</TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_13 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-13 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-13></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_14 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-14 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-14></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_15 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-15 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-15></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_16 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-16 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-16></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_17 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-17 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-17></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_18 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-18 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-18></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_19 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-19 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-19></TD></TR><TR class=playerStats id=pl_htm_20 style="DISPLAY: none" vAlign=center height=17><TD class=playerName id=name_pl_htm-0020600207-20 align=left></TD><TD id=pos_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_min_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_to_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD><TD id=stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600207-20></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=15 height=7>







</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats align=middle><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" align=right height=15>Total</TD><TD></TD><TD id=stat_min_htm-0020600207>240</TD><TD id=stat_fg_htm-0020600207>37-84</TD><TD id=stat_3p_htm-0020600207>7-15</TD><TD id=stat_ft_htm-0020600207>20-28</TD><TD id=stat_oreb_htm-0020600207>17</TD><TD id=stat_dreb_htm-0020600207>31</TD><TD id=stat_treb_htm-0020600207>48</TD><TD id=stat_ast_htm-0020600207>22</TD><TD id=stat_pf_htm-0020600207>24</TD><TD id=stat_stl_htm-0020600207>9</TD><TD id=stat_to_htm-0020600207>19</TD><TD id=stat_blk_htm-0020600207>6</TD><TD id=stat_tpts_htm-0020600207>101</TD></TR><TR class=totalStats2 align=middle><TD colSpan=3 height=15></TD><TD id=bs_group_fgp_htm align=middle>44.0%</TD><TD id=bs_group_3pp_htm align=middle>46.7%</TD><TD id=bs_group_ftp_htm align=middle>71.4%</TD><TD colSpan=4>Team Rebs: 10</TD><TD colSpan=5>Total TO: 19</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#d3dbe8>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><DL class=endStatHdr><DT id=tFoulHdr>Technical Fouls <DD>NYK 2nd Qtr2:1 Steve Francis</DD></DL>

<DL class=endStatHdr><DT>Scoring <DD>Lead Changes : 11 <DD>Times Tied : 13</DD></DL>


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

That was a tight game, no matter what the score says. I'm happy the Bulls played great, and I hope they start rolling, now that they won 2 in a row (against NY, I know).

Gordon played good, so did Brown tonight, and Wallace had a good statline, but he couldn't do much to stop Curry. Kind of worries me, but I do see a size advantage for Curry, so who knows.

Anyway, it's a win. I could care less about how certain players played.

WINS ARE ALL THAT MATTERS. That's my new tagline. :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Play of the game: 1st quarter, Big Ben drives the lane, misses the runner, grabs the rebound, misses the putback, fights like a harpooned barracuda for the board, power dribbles and pivots under the hoop and nails the short hook.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Play of the game: 1st quarter, Big Ben drives the lane, misses the runner, grabs the rebound, misses the putback, fights like a harpooned barracuda for the board, power dribbles and pivots under the hoop and nails the short hook.


Totally agree. Too bad he doens't have a better inside game, because with his offensive rebounding, he could be deadly.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

does anyone know why noc sat out for such a long time after getting the cut on his shin??


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Taking it to the basket really opened up the lead late


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Taking it to the basket really opened up the lead late


The knicks were seriously shorthanded tonight. I think they basically ran out of gas; it was pretty obvious...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Bring me his head …now!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Taking it to the basket really opened up the lead late


Noc bleeds diesel fuel and pork chop broth, both of which are outlawed in NBA arenas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wherever Skiles is pointing, Thomas ain't looking... ^^^^


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls96 said:


> Bring me his head …now!!!


no only does TT look clueless on the floor, he looks clueless in general.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> no only does TT look clueless on the floor, he looks clueless in general.


Very good observation 

Unfortunately it will be a long long long road for kid...he needs a lot of pounds
in order to shine.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Yeah, hindsight is obv. 20/20, but the fact that his trade value probably isn't very high (compared to two other players Paxson liked - Aldridge and Roy) doesn't help with potential consolidation trades.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

we have some really winable games ahead... 

new orleans, without peja or west. we really have to take advantage, plus it will be fun to watch chandler play against us.

was, thats always an entertaining game, because we have some history.

boston.. C'MON!! we have to whooop them apart!!

but looking at the games for december, we really have a good chance to get well above .500. only games that should be considered tough would be against the cavs. im not saying other teams are tough, anyone could get hot. but in general..

im hoping for good things ahead for the bulls in decemeber.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



thats high definition pictures right there


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> thats high definition pictures right there


your loving those quality photos arn't you? haha.. 

i have seen so many shots of ben wallaces dome ever since his come here. whats the photographers fascination with ben wallaces head??


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

glad to see we won this one despite still having plenty of things to work on. It's only the Knicks, of course, but still encouraging.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

This is the first time I got to see the Knicks play this year. 
Considering that NY was short handed tonight they played the Bulls pretty even for 3 quarters. 
They played pretty good defense until they ran out of gas when the Bulls downshifted and played small-ball in the fourth quarter. Still, if they had hit their free throws they would have made it a close game.

On offense the Knicks don't look as dangerous offensively as they should with the personnel they have. Steve Francis and Marbury were particularly unimpressive, and Crawford was erratic. 

Curry seems to be in reasonable shape and has improved his low post shooting, although he still can't seem to grab a rebound or make a decent pass when double teamed. 

Lee and Balkman are scrappers worth grabbing in a trade if you can get them (although I suspect Khryapa is better than either of them). 

Based on their performance tonight, I feel comfortable that they will not win more than 1/3 of their games this season and the Bulls will get a very nice pick in next year's draft.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I would love to see David Lee and Noc on a mini court playing one on one. That would be a brutal one on one match. They both have so much energy and hustle. I think Noc has more aggresiveness, though i think David Lee definitly has more physical talents.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I would love to see David Lee and Noc on a mini court playing one on one. That would be a brutal one on one match. They both have so much energy and hustle. I think Noc has more aggresiveness, though i think David Lee definitly has more physical talents.


And to repeat like a broken record, both should be Bulls! 

Don't mind me, I had to do that once more. Carry on.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon with another picture perfect shot. Not sure if it went in or not, from my memory i don't think it did. But regardless, he has one of the prettiest shots in the league. What are the chances of a person having a very very late growth spurt.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Overview and quotes from the game.*



> Forget, for a second, headbands. The Bulls need bandages.
> 
> They need to patch up a porous defense, heal listless homecourt play and get stuck on something other than autopilot.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,7300110.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

I would trade Tyrus thomas for David Lee


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

synergy825 said:


> I would trade Tyrus thomas for David Lee


And you'd be slapping yourself in about two years....


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> And you'd be slapping yourself in about two years....


how so? Even Balkman is outplaying Thomas. Thomas can't shoot, can't dribble, can't do anything. I saw him shoot a jumper and hit the side of the backboard. Has he even made a jumpshot yet? He seems to be a blackhole too a la Marcus Fizer. Everytime he gets the ball he has to take the shot. TT = bust. Thank you Paxson.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

synergy825 said:


> TT = bust. Thank you Paxson.


After 14 games. Wow.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

synergy825 said:


> how so? Even Balkman is outplaying Thomas. Thomas can't shoot, can't dribble, can't do anything. I saw him shoot a jumper and hit the side of the backboard. Has he even made a jumpshot yet? He seems to be a blackhole too a la Marcus Fizer. Everytime he gets the ball he has to take the shot. TT = bust. Thank you Paxson.


LOL sure


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

synergy825 said:


> how so? Even Balkman is outplaying Thomas. Thomas can't shoot, can't dribble, can't do anything. I saw him shoot a jumper and hit the side of the backboard. Has he even made a jumpshot yet? He seems to be a blackhole too a la Marcus Fizer. Everytime he gets the ball he has to take the shot. TT = bust. Thank you Paxson.


He's a freaking nineteen year-old rookie. But whatever, let's toss out the bust label already.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bust Thomas will never hit a jump shot.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Balkman 4 years of college, Tyrus 1.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> The knicks were seriously shorthanded tonight. I think they basically ran out of gas; it was pretty obvious...


good for you, I actually watched the game


----------

